# Loach : Schistura pridii ~ very rare !



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Loach : Schistura pridii ~ very rare !

Scientific Name: Schistura pridii 

Common Name: Mini Dragon Loach 

pH: 7.0-8.0

Hardness: Hard

dH: 15-25 degrees

Temperature: 18-24 deg C (High oxygen levels essential)

Distribution : Thailand

Maximum Size: 5cm (2”) 

(more information please refer to :
Schistura pridii — Loaches Online )


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it looks really nice!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

if this ones common name is MINI dragon loach, then what does the regular one look like? beautiful fish, but too small except maybe for my bettas (if they weren't so rare!).


----------

